

Don't Use SCRUM in Your COMPANY – Ken Schwaber, Scrum Creator - siranen
https://medium.com/@andrzejpiotrowski/we-write-code-in-scrummy-vs-too-much-talk-no-working-code-software-house-tips-e9b61516171a

======
strictnein
Anyone else find that article almost impossible to read, solely due to the
really odd way it was written/laid out?

------
falstaff99
What did I just read..? I don't even see a reference to Ken Schwaber in the
post.

